# can't get meat up to temp.



## toolfan (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been smoking chicken wings and chicken thighs for over 3 hours now and only can get the IT up to 140. I've been smoking them at a steady 27O-275. Help


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 17, 2014)

Sounds like either your smoke therm or your probe therm are off. Regardless if you are over 3 hrs. and still below 140 you are in the danger zone for getting sick from that chicken. Probably best to toss it, clean the smoker, and check the calibration on your therms.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------

